# halter vs. neck collar for a highline?



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

His lead rope was tangled around him or the high line? I am trying to picture his lead line getting entangled.


----------



## binkac (Feb 6, 2012)

His lead rope got wrapped around his neck. I watched it happen and still can't explain it. The lead got caught on an ear and he flipped his head up and whala he was stuck. It was the craziest thing. He did in-stuck himself, but I was sure I was gonna have a full blown disaster!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nicolerm (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't have any experience high lining, but I think a collar would work better for the reason you mentioned. It could just slide around his neck in a situation like that and not bind like a halter.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've never used a collar. I do highline a lot and just use my Rope halters. My horses have spent many a night on a highline and always seem to be alive in the morning. So they must figure out how to untangle any tangles they create.

I like to get my high line higher than the the horses head. If you have a tall horse. You may need to put the highline higher in the air than 7'.

Since I frequently come into camp and have a saddle on the horse. I want my high so high that there is no chance of it getting caught on a saddle horn.

When I tie the lead rope to the highline, I chain link any excess lead around itself, so the horse can't get tangled between the lead going to the highline and any excess lead that might hang down.


----------



## binkac (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks PH! I choose 7' because where we camp that is the average height of the rings for the highlines. The statepark won't let you tie to a tree, but I agree it should be taller - even if I need to bring a 12' ladder.


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

I prefer not to high line at all, but if its the only way, I've had much better luck with the neck collars and bunge ties.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I have never had any of mine get hung up on there lead while on a picket, if they did they righted themselves. I keep my picket pretty taught. Their leads are about a foot off the ground when pulled. They can drink from their buckets then. I put their water buckets directly under their knot eliminators. They have to stand off to the side so it does eliminate some of the lead rope slack if they want to scratch their heads I don't worry as much about them getting a hoof hung up on the lead. Full proof? No nothing is.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I usually use a halter for a high-line/overnight.

When we're out on trail, if we stop for extended break (tie horses to posts or trees) I may put my horse's nylon collar on him and remove his bridle entirely so that he can scratch his head and face without causing any damage to the bridle. It's not something I do all the time, but if it's a warm day and he's sweated a lot on the ride, I figure it must feel good to get that leather off his face for a little while.


----------

